
Cryptocurrency is a giant multi-level marketing scheme - known
https://qz.com/1217460/cryptocurrency-is-a-giant-multi-level-marketing-scheme/
======
sharemywin
I'm probably going to get dinged for this but, kind of like open source is
like a multi-level marketing scheme.

Some one develops a code base developers contribute to it the more people that
use the open source project the more valuable your skills with the code base
become.

~~~
sharemywin
I think both are closer to a community with freeloaders.

People that hoard coins/tokens to drive up prices and don't use it as a medium
of exchange are freeloaders of the community.

Sometimes that's the people that start the community.

